# Bradford



## Redliner67 (Mar 2, 2015)

So yesterday I picked up an Ariens 7/24 with a Bradford 8hp on it. This is the style after the 10,000's when the switched to drive engagment at controls. Safety lever to hold down (no deadman) and and it came with the full encloseure. Are these enclosures worth anything? I think if I clean it up it will look pretty sharp. The motor will run, it wants to, just fires here and there and the elec start is being finicky. 

Is the Bradford 8hp a Tecumsah motor? it looks exactly the same? Thanks!!


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

Its most likely a Tecumseh engine that came off of a Bradford snowblower, and so has a Bradford decal on it..can you post some photos?

Scot


----------



## Redliner67 (Mar 2, 2015)

I was just going through your website links and it looks like a 924000 but I really need to dig into this. Now this blower isnt pretty as its been sitting outside but I almost got it running last night. It will run. 80 #'s of comp and now I know how to do valves thanks to this site!! Going out to take pics now. Thank you!!


----------



## Redliner67 (Mar 2, 2015)

*took some pics*

Here she is


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

If those skids are original that blower hasn't been used much. They've not been flipped and they're not worn all that much.


----------



## 43128 (Feb 14, 2014)

thats definetely worth fixing, throw a predator if that 8hp has more than just carburetor issues


----------



## Redliner67 (Mar 2, 2015)

*I agree!!!*

Thats what I though! The paint on the bucket is mint. Scraper blade underneath is perfectly flat. Augers have no bends of distortion whatsoever. 2nd stage impellor is different style that my older ones where it has a perpendicular brace. All my other ones bend and I have to pound then back straight with a 5lb hammer if I suck up a large rock or chunk of ice. This thing is old and rusted but I'm thinking diamond in the rough.


----------



## Redliner67 (Mar 2, 2015)

*43128*



43128 said:


> thats definetely worth fixing, throw a predator if that 8hp has more than just carburetor issues


Id rather kiss my sister than put a predator motor on it. Those motors are not designed for outdoor blizzard conditions. The motor is not encased in a shield to protect the carb linkages and govenor from icing, snow builup, and eventually they crap out in the worst conditions. I had a honda knockoff on one and thats what would happen. Have to bring it inside and thaw it out as soon as it iced up. Snow kings just dont do that. Plus for 60$ I can make this motor run like new, carb included, and i dont have to spend the 200$ on the predator. Just my humble opinion sir.


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

Thanks for the pics Red!
yep, thats definately a Tecumseh engine that came off a Bradford snowblower..
probably very close to what was originally on it..

I agree it looks like its had little use, but its also had poor care and upkeep..
the engine probably had to be replaced because the original owner couldnt be bothered to check or change the oil!  apart from the grime, I agree this could be "a diamond in the rough"..

Its a 924000 series from the 1974 to 1977 timeframe..
I can see in one of your photos the Ariens data tag is still on it, at the rear of the machine betwen the wheels..post the numbers on that tag, and we can probably work out the exact model year..

And thanks for your comment about not putting a predator on it! 
we are a minority on this forum..

Scot


----------



## Redliner67 (Mar 2, 2015)

For some weird reason I can't upload pics from my smartphone. Il take one with camera when I get this sled together.


----------



## Redliner67 (Mar 2, 2015)

The Mod # is unreadable except that the 2nd # is 9

The Serial number is 003382

sorry bout the pic, for some reason my camera takes lousy pics close up, ill send one over from my phone


----------



## toroused (Mar 1, 2015)

Yes, that was the one from Townsend - you beat me to it as I was next in line. I saw from the handle bar set up in the back of the plastic hood (buried in the ad) that it was a 924 set up, and that peaked my interest. 

Besides Scot's excellent Ariens website, here's also a link to a great one page bio on the Ariens model changes throughout the years and what to look for in buying a used Ariens. It's from the website of a snowblower dealer in Newton, Mass., right outside of Boston. It's a good read for anyone thinking of buying a used Ariens machine. You scored well - this particular dealer highly recommends the 924 series and refers to it as the pinnacle of Ariens machines...

Link: Article 17: A Brief History of Ariens Mid-Sized Snow Blowers — Jay's Power Equipment


----------



## Blue Hill (Mar 31, 2013)

toroused said:


> Yes, that was the one from Townsend - you beat me to it as I was next in line. I saw from the handle bar set up in the back of the plastic hood (buried in the ad) that it was a 924 set up, and that peaked my interest.
> 
> Besides Scot's excellent Ariens website, here's also a link to a great one page bio on the Ariens model changes throughout the years and what to look for in buying a used Ariens. It's from the website of a snowblower dealer in Newton, Mass., right outside of Boston. It's a good read for anyone thinking of buying a used Ariens machine. You scored well - this particular dealer highly recommends the 924 series and refers to it as the pinnacle of Ariens machines...
> 
> Link: Article 17: A Brief History of Ariens Mid-Sized Snow Blowers — Jay's Power Equipment


An interesting article. Thanks Toroused!


----------



## Redliner67 (Mar 2, 2015)

*Thanks for the article!*

I actually bought it from a kid in Templeton. It was on CL for about 8 hrs and I contacted him, There was one guy in front of me and he bagged out. He called me and I was like yup I'll be right over. I got it for 50$. Now I have 4,... am I a hoarder now? I wanted the 8hp. I'm going to tear it down, do the valves and new carb, try to sell the enclosure after i clean it up. I'll keep two of them for myself and sell two after the first storm in the fall. This bucket though is special. And the machine is different from the other three with all the controls at the bars, not sure if I like that. we'll see. Happy to have it though and i had it running for about 15 secs last night so its not a basket case. Good stuff though I love these machines.


----------



## Blue Hill (Mar 31, 2013)

Redliner67 said:


> I actually bought it from a kid in Templeton. It was on CL for about 8 hrs and I contacted him, There was one guy in front of me and he bagged out. He called me and I was like yup I'll be right over. I got it for 50$. Now I have 4,... am I a hoarder now? I wanted the 8hp. I'm going to tear it down, do the valves and new carb, try to sell the enclosure after i clean it up. I'll keep two of them for myself and sell two after the first storm in the fall. This bucket though is special. And the machine is different from the other three with all the controls at the bars, not sure if I like that. we'll see. Happy to have it though and i had it running for about 15 secs last night so its not a basket case. Good stuff though I love these machines.


Great find Redliner, I'm not sure I'd get rid of the cab though. Try it first. I sure like mine.


----------



## 43128 (Feb 14, 2014)

well hopefully you have good luck with the hm80, i personally never have any issues with either of my clones but maybe im just lucky


----------



## 43128 (Feb 14, 2014)

no icing issues either


----------



## gsnod (Sep 2, 2013)

Good to know that several of us are keeping our eyes out for these older Ariens to keep them in use. It bothers me that so many people don't take care of their machines...I kinda hate to sell these old Ariens on CL after I get one and revamp it.....because I doubt that the buyer will even change the oil. That just bothers me! 



Redliner67 said:


> I actually bought it from a kid in Templeton. It was on CL for about 8 hrs and I contacted him, There was one guy in front of me and he bagged out. He called me and I was like yup I'll be right over. I got it for 50$. Now I have 4,... am I a hoarder now? I wanted the 8hp. I'm going to tear it down, do the valves and new carb, try to sell the enclosure after i clean it up. I'll keep two of them for myself and sell two after the first storm in the fall. This bucket though is special. And the machine is different from the other three with all the controls at the bars, not sure if I like that. we'll see. Happy to have it though and i had it running for about 15 secs last night so its not a basket case. Good stuff though I love these machines.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

But gsnot . . . after you've revamped it the machine is likely good for another 30 years  I don't mind spending on restoring one of these because I know if I do a really good job other than a little maintenance and a part here and there it'll likely outlast me.

I'm just sitting on pins and needles as I spotted one for FREE and I'm supposed to go pick it up at 5pm. He thinks it has a bad engine. For me that's just an excuse to put something big on it  924 8/32


----------



## RoyP (Oct 16, 2014)

Bradford was the store brand for WT Grant Co. Are you talking about the same Bradford ?? I once worked for Grants


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

RoyP said:


> Bradford was the store brand for WT Grant Co. Are you talking about the same Bradford ?? I once worked for Grants


yep, same Bradford! 
from a previous thread on this forum:



sscotsman said:


> My uncle had one (a Bradford snowblower) for a brief time! about 3 years ago.. I took a brief look at it, (didnt have a camera with me at the time)..was back at their house about 6 months later, wanted to take some photos, but he had sold it!
> 
> I asked around about it on-line, and determined that Bradford was an "in-house" brand name of the Grants Department Store company.
> 
> ...


from: http://www.snowblowerforum.com/forum/general-snowblower-discussion/6586-bradford-snowblower.html

In the case of the machine in this thread, Red's Ariens, its only the engine that came off a Bradford snowblower, and the engine was made by Tecumseh..so really the only thing that was made by Bradford on this particular machine is the Bradford decal on the engine! 

Scot


----------

